# Look Dealers - Dallas Area



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm very interested in purchasing a new Look, however with all the new choices, I sure would like to ride a few of them to figure out which is best for me. I have been on kg 361 for awhile now and was looking to upgrade to a 585 or 585 ultra. I'm 6'1"/175lbs (down from 195 a year ago). The problem is there are no dealers in Dallas anymore. Richardson Bike Mart used to be, but quit carrying them in stock. 

Does anyone know of the next closest? Is it really Austin? Any inside scoop on if a local dealer will start up again soon? It's too bad that there are no Look frame carriers in the D/FW metroplex. Places like Sun & Ski Sports have the 595, but I would really like a bike shop that carries most of them to compare. TIA.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sun and Ski is the only dealer left around here that I am aware of. After that, you're headed to Austin, but bear in mind: few dealers in this area have many different Look models/sizes built up on the sales floor to testdrive. The last (only) time I was ever there about 2 months ago, they had a 555 an 595 built but said they would be getting more in soon. Whether they would put them all out on the floor is another story, but the guy I talked to seemed knowledgeable and eager to push the Look frames over some of the others they sell.


----------

